# Eastern coyotes



## vacoyotehunter (Apr 8, 2005)

Anyone else here hunt coyotes in the eastern US? Just wondering?


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Planning to start eastern Massachusetts and surrounding areas are loaded with Coyote.


----------



## Private Ryan (Jul 12, 2005)

HI, my name is Private Ryan. I am from southern Indiana. I've been hunting coyotes hard core for two seasons now. I still have a lot to learn, but I've come far. I've called in only four eastern coyotes and I've made probably 5 dozen stands. All four coyotes were called in by a mouth call. I own a FoxPro, but I think these coyotes are too smart for it. With a mouth call, you can put more emotion into the "dying rabbit," and you will not create a loop or pattern that repeats itself. Last March, with a Burnham Brothers WF-4 Deluxe mouth call, I called in two adult coyotes. I'm very proud of that, because I know how tuff coyote huntin' can be here in the East. Well, I just wanted to share a tale of the hunt with you, Talk at you later.


----------



## yote223 (Feb 17, 2008)

I also from Indiana and the yotes here are hard to call in. I also think that the mouth call is the way to go I tried e-callers and they just do not work here as well as the mouth call. It helps to try new calls like crow and squirl destress call.


----------



## catfishin42 (Jan 27, 2008)

Cool, it's nice seein some more Hoosiers on here. I am from southern Indiana too. This is my first fall/ winter trying to hunt yotes. I have only called in two yotes and I only took a shot at one of those MISSING him by a mile b/c I was nervous. (I also called in a nice lookin red fox but I didnt shoot it, I dont like shootin fox) Its tough but, I am staying dedicated and I am still researching eveything I can about yotes and how to hunt em'. I have fun even though I only see one in about every ten hunts on avg. Ill be goin this weekend again. 
P.S.--- Hey Indiana and other eastern hunters, anyone know of any hunting techniques that are helpful but different than some of the hunting strategies that are popular out west. Just Wondering.


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

I hunt Pa. coyotes :beer:


----------



## yote223 (Feb 17, 2008)

hey catfishin Its hard sometime I went the whole month of Jan. with out taking a yote. But Feb. I have taken two. Like you said even if you dont kill its still fun and you learn something new every time you go. So keep it up and it will pay off. Good luck.


----------



## AccuTrig (Jan 20, 2008)

I am from Ohio and I see yotes all the time driving. This my first winter hunting them. I have tons to learn but I still go out every chance I can get. I just love being out hunting. I just bought some of randy anderson calls to change from my e-caller. I try to use the locator howl but I am stepping away from that right now to just use distress calls.


----------



## ARNash (Jan 24, 2008)

This is my first year hunting coyotes in upstate new york and its defiantly a new challenge. Ive tryed electric calls and mouth calls with no success with either. I went out today and made like 6 sets along a river bottom surronded by fields. I did manage to call in 3 owls. At least something comes to my calls. Did see alot of fresh coyote tracks tho, and plan on getting back out there sooonn.


----------



## nehelt (Jan 29, 2008)

AccuTrig said:


> I am from Ohio and I see yotes all the time driving. This my first winter hunting them. I have tons to learn but I still go out every chance I can get. I just love being out hunting. I just bought some of randy anderson calls to change from my e-caller. I try to use the locator howl but I am stepping away from that right now to just use distress calls.


What part of Ohio are you in? I live 10 miles north of the Ohio River and have been out 10+ times this year and haven't seen anything.


----------



## huntinhick (Jan 7, 2008)

I hunt maine coyotes its fun.

:sniper: ........... :run:


----------



## AccuTrig (Jan 20, 2008)

nehelt said:


> AccuTrig said:
> 
> 
> > I am from Ohio and I see yotes all the time driving. This my first winter hunting them. I have tons to learn but I still go out every chance I can get. I just love being out hunting. I just bought some of randy anderson calls to change from my e-caller. I try to use the locator howl but I am stepping away from that right now to just use distress calls.
> ...


I live in the Chillicothe area


----------



## ring41 (Mar 14, 2008)

I am originally from souther Indiana. Holland. I now live in kentucky and i am enjoying coyotes to the fullest. Plenty of animals very little competion from hunters and every time i shoot one i feel like i'm helping my turkey and deer hunting. Nice to know this sport is just not limited to those out west. I also use mouth calls and have had great luck. killed 8 this year and plan on going out a few time this week for coyote/turkey scouting.


----------



## yote_sniper (Mar 27, 2008)

i jus started hunting in kentucky ..this is my first season ever huntin coyotes i jus dont kno ne thing yet.i have a johnny stewart rabbit distress and a john stewart howler ..so ne tips for these calls in these eastern states?


----------

